# samba + freebsd + zfs



## cerulean (Jul 9, 2010)

I am advising on adding some additional server capacity for a Windows 2003 based network (WinXP clients). Right now they have one Win2k3 server doing it all (active directory, file server, sql server, application server, backup server, print server) and its maxed out.

I was thinking of migrating the file (including home directories) and backup functions off this server and on a secondary server. Given some of the ZFS features (ie snapshots), I was thinking this might be a very useful tool to have on this new box.

I haven't gotten very far in this project -- while I run FreeBSD boxes as internet servers (web/email/etc), my knowledge of samba is minimal (ie local accounts and basic file sharing) and I haven't touched ZFS.

Anyone else done a similar project? Any complications? How is the performance and stability (I'm really hoping for a set it and forget it) ... Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 9, 2010)

I use Samba with USF2.  Works good, no problems.  Can't commented on ZFS, I've never used it.  I don't see any reason why it won't work with Samba though.


----------

